# devd action in progress blocks further processing



## alphaniner (Aug 18, 2015)

While a devd(8) triggered action is in progress, it seems processing of subsequent events is delayed until it is complete. It is not obvious to me from the relevant man pages that this should be the case. Is it a feature or a bug?


----------

